# Slovenian: komoditeta



## iwwi

_Ko bo šla komoditeta konkretno čez vsak posameznikov žep, bo tudi 20 st povsem dovolj, da se oblečeš._
.....................


Kaj pomeni _komoditeta tukaj?  Prosim za odgovor.  Hvala lepa.
_


----------



## iwwi

I can tell you that a Bulgarian speaker who doesn't know any Slovene likely would understand only *konkretno* and *oblečeš* out of this entire sentence. .


----------



## Duya

In BCS, komoditet=convenience, comfort, so I presume it's the same in Slovene. But I can't make heads and tails out of the rest of the sentence (I have a feeling that it's mumbled). My shot:

_When it comes to convenience, concretely, from each person's pocket, 20st would be quite enough to get dressed._

Of course, we're waiting for Triglav...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Duya is essentially correct. It *is* a garbled sentence. In essence, the author is saying that when people will be paying for their comfort out of their own pockets, then 20 "st" (whatever that means) will be enough for them to get dressed. That's how I understand the sentence.


----------



## qwqwqw

Your understanding is correct.  Ona je mislila o ločenih števcev s tem.


----------



## qwqwqw

Did I get the case right?

"o ločenih števcev"


----------



## Irbis

No. "o ločenih števcih" is correct case.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

"O ločenih števcih" is the correct grammatical case, but I would rephrase that to: "V mislih je imela ločene števce."


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala.  To je pa lepše.


----------

